# Corsair VX450W and HD6870



## Tachyon1986 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I'm thinking of buying a MSI Radeon HD6870 (*if you've got better suggestions , please make them known*) to replace my aging Geforce 9600GT.

I have a Corsair VX450W as my PSU and I'd like to know if it can power the card.

You can see my present configuration in my signature. Will the PSU be able to power all that after the inclusion of the HD6870?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 27, 2010)

nope. It's safer to get VX550W. Also, I think GTX470 is a better buy given that it has better CUDA and PhysX support.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 27, 2010)

^^GTX 480 is for around 27k.Since he is opting for HD6870 I guess he has a budget of 15k for GPU.In that range nVidia has nothing that beats 6870.
@ *OP* - Like *desiibond* said its better to go for VX550 just to be on the safer side.Moreover please mention your budget for GPU!!


----------



## desiibond (Nov 27, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^GTX 480 is for around 27k.Since he is opting for HD6870 I guess he has a budget of 15k for GPU.In that range nVidia has nothing that beats 6870.
> @ *OP* - Like *desiibond* said its better to go for VX550 just to be on the safer side.Moreover please mention your budget for GPU!!



my mistake. I meant GTX470. post edited


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Nov 27, 2010)

My budget is 15K , so I'll have to ditch my PSU for this card? Damn, that'll cost a lot  .


----------



## Cool Buddy (Nov 27, 2010)

You can sell that VX450. If it's not too old, it'll fetch a good price coz corsair gives 5 years warranty.
Or I would say it isn't much of a risk using this GPU with a corsair VX450. this series from AMD is very energy efficient and as far guru3D's reviewis concerned, they recommend a 500w power supply for this card. it is a well known fact that this PSU can easily go up to 500 watt which won't even be required in the real scenario. So i would say you can use it with VX450


----------



## desiibond (Nov 27, 2010)

btw, if you are not using a FullHD display, you can get HD5770 instead, which can game on high setting for another year.

if you are using something like 1600x900 resolution or lower, try this:

1. HD5770: 7k-8k (check the price)
2. 1Tb HDD : 3k (you need bigger HDD if you get a new GPU) 

I think VX450 will be able to drive HD6850 too but it will like 'on-the-edge' and may reduce life of PSU.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Nov 27, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> You can sell that VX450. If it's not too old, it'll fetch a good price coz corsair gives 5 years warranty.
> Or I would say it isn't much of a risk using this GPU with a corsair VX450. this series from AMD is very energy efficient and as far guru3D's reviewis concerned, they recommend a 500w power supply for this card. it is a well known fact that this PSU can easily go up to 500 watt which won't even be required in the real scenario. So i would say you can use it with VX450



Thanks , I had read somewhere that the VX450W was rated below it's actual output.

@desiibond ,

I got a FULL HD display recently (Samsung P2310MS), but haven't been able to play some of the newer games maxed out thanks to my poor 9600GT.
And lol @ getting a new 1 TB drive , but yeah..I have plans for that too 


So a Corsair VX450W can run a 6870..but barely? I'm not sure I like the sound of that. A dilemma indeed , since the PSU is fairly new (just over 2 years).


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2010)

HD 6870 will run on VX450. Not more than that.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Nov 27, 2010)

Well , these two posts on Tom's Hardware quickly dispelled any doubts that the VX450W would be enough for the 6870.

Power, Temperature, And Noise Benchmarks : AMD Radeon HD 6870 And 6850: Is Barts A Step Forward?

Power Consumption : Nvidia's GeForce 9600 GT Tested

Final thoughts , MSI or Sapphire 6870 ?


----------



## pegasus (Nov 30, 2010)

I'd like to know if it can power the card.
Yes
Will the PSU be able to power all that after the inclusion of the HD6870? 
Yes
Will it run?
Yes
Is it safe/wise to do so, especially in the long run?
No comments. 

You already have a good PSU, that has 5 years warranty and in your case one may have to make an exceptrion and use the bundled molex-to-PCIe convertor.
(though it's better to avoid using any convertor/adaptor)

For a graphics cards requiring 2x PCIe power connectors, it's very sincerely suggested that one uses a good quality PSU with 2x PCIe power connectors native.
That is one reason i always suggest buying something a little beefier/feature-rich than what is sufficient as i am sure not many would want to buy a new PSU few years down the line when they already have a good one with 5 years warranty overall.
That's why i feel VX550 is the new VX450 for those who know there is good possibility of them upgrading some major component in 1-2 years. 
(instead, we sometimes do have suggestions where people try to squeeze in a VX450 where a VX550 (or anything similar/better) is more apt)


----------

